# Domotica ayuda con RF



## Nano77 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hola, quisiera ver si alguien en el foro podría ayudarme un poco sobre modulos de radiofrecuencia, es que soy nueva en esto de la domótica, tengo conocimientos de electronica básicos  :estudiando:

Las dudas son sobre los modulos de RF, quisiera saber que se necesita para conectarlos y como se conecta, es que leí por ahi que se ocupaba un pic, buscando en la web encontré precios solamente  y es que no conozco sobre este tema, si alguien pudiera ayudarme lo agradecería. 

Lo que pasa es que quería controlar mediante radiofrecuencia unos 4 o 5 motores y un par de sensores, pero no tengo mucha idea de las caracteristicas que debe tener el modulo RF para que se ajuste a las necesidades por lo que no se cual podría comprar.

Solo conocía unos de robodacta, pero era poner un transmisor y un receptor por cada motor o sensor, entonces quería saber si alguno sabia sobre un modulo donde haya como una central y de ahi transmita y le transmitan a 6 o 7 lados. Todos dentro del mismo cuarto, asi que creo que la distancia no sería un problema.

En esta página encontre unas opciones en cuanto a la compra de los modulos, pero no se cual sería la que me ayudaría 

http://www.electronicaestudio.com/rfestudio.htm

Estoy un poco perdida  , en serio agradecería mucho sus respuestas, gracias.


----------



## alanfr (Nov 16, 2009)

hola mira presisaria mas detalles..
con los motores que piesas controlar?? y los sensores son para controlar los motores o son para otra cosa?  qu tipo de sensores son?? y los motores son paso a paso o de los comunes? si me das mas detalles con gusto te ayudo por otro lado si son 5 motores y un par de sensores te convendria usar un trasmisor y un reseptor de 8 canales!!


----------



## Nano77 (Nov 16, 2009)

gracias por la respuesta, lo que pasa es que deseo controlar una puerta, unas persianas, una ventana, para eso habia pensado los motores;

La arquitectura de este sistema domótico es centralizada, asi que la información de los sensores y motores debe ir hacia la computadora central, por lo que se necesita comunicación (modulo RF). Los motores son eléctricos para abrir/cerrar la puerta, ventanas, persianas. Los sensores son para muy teóricamente medir si hay un incendio (sensor de temperatura) y ver si alguien intenta entrar sin permiso (presencia). Una persona lo va a estar controlando desde un punto especifico, mediante reconocimiento de voz (el reconocimiento de voz ya está) y por ejemplo si dice "abrir persianas", el motor responda y se mueva, y así con los demás motores, pero pues van a estar en distintos puntos, y no se bien como elegir el modulo de RF tomando en cuenta eso de que debe combinarse con los motores o pensando que tiene que ser compatible con un micro o algo.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2009)

segun lo que describes para mi la mejor oppcion como interface te sugeriria la ph1018 $2100.00MX de electronica studio, en cuanto a lo de rf cada modulo (de electronoca studio) te saldria por motor unos $450.00MX mas el motor que pudiera ser un servo de limpiaparabrisas $250.00MX cada motor 700.00MX, mas su fuente de poder de 12v....para abaratar costos podras comprar coches de juguete(chinos) de RF 150.00MX y amplificarles la tension a 12v... mas el motor y fuente de poder...
la ph1018 se podria sustituir por un circuito en paralelo pero lo tendrias que fabricar tu... aprox $200.00MX 
   te late mas o menos la idea... fui claro.?..
cual seria tu presupuesto?...
saludos



> por otro lado si son 5 motores y un par de sensores te convendria usar un trasmisor y un reseptor de 8 canales!!


aqui cabe hacer una aclaracion... los 5 motores van a estar en distintos puntos supongo... entonces necesitarias un emisor individual por motor o sensor ... y el receptor si de ocho canales....


----------

